# Hemeroids



## 1300 Class (Apr 23, 2012)

Who has had them, and how do you manage them, both in the short and long term? (I.e. do you think you've become more prone to them?)


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2012)

Dear 1300 Class,

You didn't say how old you are, nor did your page give that info. Hemorrhoids tend to be one of the "blessings" folks get as they get older or women get during pregnancy. I am 60 and MrM2M is 65. My mom is 87 and has had three pregnancies. All of us are intermittently afflicted by 'rhoids. Most people with mild cases (like us) treat the symptoms when they appear. 

We use:
1. Over the counter wax type suppositories (Prep H or generic),
2. Over the counter medicated wipes,
3. Over the counter cremes and/or ointments,
4. Inflatable ring or rubber ring to sit on.
We usually do all 4 at the same time in bad situations.

*It may also help to modify your diet to include more fiber, either natural or fiber supplements.* MrM2M eats 3 wrapped prunes a day along with 3 other pieces fruit/veggies including the skin (like apples, plums, peaches) or peeled fruits and raw veggies like (oranges, potatoes, tomatoes, bell peppers, etc. When he is not having a rhoid outbreak, he also eats nuts and popcorn - but avoids these when irritation is possible.

*Don't sit too long.* Get up and move around. This helps your peristalsis (movement of the intestines) and things run thru the machinery (your guts) much better.

*Drink plenty of water.* Things move thru your intestines much better if they are lubricated and water helps does this.

See your doctor if the hemorrhoids persist for too long, become intolerable painful, bleed too much, or you suspect infection. Also, at over age 40 (or at your docs rec) start getting regular screening colonoscopies. This could save your life, colon cancer is much worse than hemorrhoids.

*And heres one more rec you may not have read before  when you have a bowel movement before you flush, look and see if there is blood in the toilet. If there is blood, notice if the blood is red or dark (brownish) color*. Every time I go to my doc for the past ten years, they have been asking each time Are you having any blood in your stools?

Why? Dark red or brown blood in the stool means bleeding is coming from high up in the intestines. (This is can be a serious matter.) Bright red blood in the stool usually means bleeding from the rectal area (such as a hemorrhoid bleed) is usually a less serious matter.

Enough info already?

One last note - I added some info to the nursing home thread about living with taking coumadin (a drug that keeps blood thin & reduces blood clotting). If you are on this drug & have hemorrhoids you have to really be careful. *My mom's doc told her that when she is taking coumadin, if her hemorrhoids start bleeding, she needs to immediately go to the emergency room. This could result in very serious blood loss if you are on coumadin*.


----------

